# Viridasius fasciatus venom



## Ratmosphere (Sep 14, 2017)

Anyone have any links to articles or know anything about how strong _Viridasius fasciatus_ venom is?


----------



## pannaking22 (Sep 14, 2017)

While it's a ctenid I don't think the venom is all that bad comparatively. Probably similar to Cupiennius. I think the hardest part would be getting one to bite you since they seem much more interested in teleporting away when disturbed.


----------



## pannaking22 (Sep 14, 2017)

Wait, just looked it up, guess I missed another taxonomy change. Darn taxonomists!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Sep 15, 2017)

I dont think anyone has ever been bit by this genus.  they are an extremely problematic genus because they have traits of many other lycosoidea.  They're probably closest to Zoropsidae judging by their eggsac behavior

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nosiris (Sep 15, 2017)

I raised two of these from sling to adults and pannaking22 is right, their defence technique is definitely based around evaporating from the scene. They fast! I understood at the time that their venom threat was negligible but I'm certainly no scientist.


----------



## Nosiris (Sep 15, 2017)

....ok ok I get it, I should spend five minutes getting my facts straight before posting! I've removed a foolish mistake from my previous post - I misread 'Lycosoidea' as 'Lycosidae' and got all confused.

Also learned that Viridasiidae was removed from the Ctenidae in 2015, according to Wiki.


----------



## The Snark (Sep 15, 2017)

Seems to be sitting in it's own genus. Without it having bitten someone, no near neighbor species to compare it to, and it not known to be a problematic animal requiring study, it doesn't look like there will be any answers to the OP for quite some time if at all.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ratmosphere (Sep 15, 2017)

Nosiris said:


> I raised two of these from sling to adults and pannaking22 is right, their defence technique is definitely based around evaporating from the scene. They fast! I understood at the time that their venom threat was negligible but I'm certainly no scientist.


How long did it take your slings to become adults?


----------



## Nosiris (Sep 15, 2017)

_How long did it take your slings to become adults?_

Less than a year but I don't know how old they were when I got them - they could have been a few moults along already.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Sep 16, 2017)

Alright, cool! I found a seller with 3/4" slings for a cheap price.


----------

